# Sprinkler heads in garage



## Venom (Jul 5, 2012)

I am being required to put sprinkler heads in unfinished garage in a county I'm unfamiliar with. I've never had to install sprinkler heads in residential detached homes. Can anyone help with the code requirements, dimensions etc. This is Paulding County GA
THX !


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

You cannot design a system. You cannot install the system. 

Intro in the proper forum before you get ripped a new one.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Just install some yard sprinklers- problem solved

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## slayrider (Feb 14, 2012)

In our codes books it has the information code requires for sprinklers, it varies as to purpose and other information. You need to go to the designer of the building for the drawing of this system, if they designed the building they should have known it needed a sprinkler and if they didn't they need to be taught. For an owner or builder to say oh design and install a sprinkler for me is wrong,I can but without the required training as a designer will my insurance cover it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

In tx. A plumber can install multi purpose systems but he can not design them


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> In tx. A plumber can install multi purpose systems but he can not design them


:thumbsup:

And guess what is going to happen to cost to install. 

Going to drop like a rock, the fire supression guys charge a good rate to install. I am sure the plumber down here will cut each other throat and install at about 1/2 the going rate

You can think the TSBPE and the way they cradle and love the homebuilders in Texas.........


----------

